# British Museum breakfast



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Need some recommendations for a hearty delicious breakfast within easy walking distance of the British Museum, great coffee too obviously.

Thinking maybe Nude Espresso.

...other suggestions please!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Tapped and Packed is near the British Museum and does pretty banging coffee. Might not get a hearty breakfast there.... probably a more continental vibe.

I've not eaten at the Fernandez and Wells in Soho, but if the one at Somerset House is anything to go by, the food will be delicious and the coffee is great to boot. I had some Spanish black pudding on toast which rocked my socks off.


----------



## contrary (Feb 2, 2012)

[email protected] Lane.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Lantana cafe is close and has been highly reccomended for it's Aussie breakfast and coffee - I've been wanting to try it for ages.

Lots of good coffee within a short walk of the BM - Store Street Espresso, The Espresso room, Tapped and Packed. And that's just the one's within a 5 min walk!

I can second Earlepap's reccomendation of Fernandez and Wells, I used to work there and can vouch for the quality of the food - we used to make black pudding and egg mayo baps that would cause arguments when they were ordered to share!

The "londons best coffee" app has helped me find some really good coffee too.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

I know you said walking distance but if you don't mind a few minutes in a taxi, your not far from St Ali in clerkenwell- understand the food is great.

Prufrocks is more fancy granola rather than anything hearty. Very nice tho'

Your also within walking distance (maybe just) of the sensory lab behind Selfridges on wigmore street. Not sure if they have food.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys Fernandez and Wells in Soho or Lantana are leading the pack right now. Food needs to be hearty!

We intend to visit Prufrock later in the day for some brewbar action....as well as the craft beer company for a couple


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Check out Department of Coffee and Social Affairs while you're on Leather Lane too.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Really spoilt for choice in that area.

Sensory Lab at the other end of Oxford Street (just off Carnaby Street) is my current fave coffee shop with batch brewed coffee and a brew bar. They will even give you a pouring kettle and filled V60 for two to share if you do not mind DIY


----------

